# 2014 College Pick'ems Week 1



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Its that time of year again!
Grand prize winner will receive a package of Georgiadawgs44 BBQ rub, a bag of deer jerky and some of my hand tied fishing jigs of your choice of size and type. If somebody has an item that they would like to contribute as added incentive, please let me know.
 There will be a total of 10 games chosen for each week. Ill try to choose the games with the most following on this forum, but may choose a better matchup if it comes down to cupcakes.
Picks added after a game starts count as a loss so make sure you get them in before kickoff. Yes, i know the forum clock is off but i'll cypher it out. If you want to edit your thread after a chosen game has played, please PM me the reason.
Please use copy and paste of the schedule and highlight the team you pick.
Please refrain from using pink or other light colors when you pick teams like Georgia Tech or Georgia. We know you dislike each other but it would really be appreciated if you use red or some other easy to see color.
So, good luck this year and if i make a mistake somewhere, just PM me or Gobbleinwoods.
Here we go!!!!!!!!

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina   Texas A&M 52-28

Boise State vs. Ole Miss  Ole Miss 35-13

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF  Penn State 26-24

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State NC State 24-23

West Virginia vs. Alabama Alabama 33-23

Arkansas at Auburn Auburn 45-21

Clemson at Georgia Georgia 45-21

Florida State at Oklahoma State Florida State 37-31

Wisconsin vs. LSU LSU 28-24

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 11, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## formula1 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re:*

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2014)

some good games to start the year off


GO!DAWGS!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville  (score fest)


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## SLUGGER (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## alphachief (Aug 12, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn
Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Amoo (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Resica (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU
Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## DuckArrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn St vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at NC State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida St at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina
Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF
Georgia Southern at North Carolina State
West Virginia vs. Alabama
Arkansas at Auburn
Clemson at Georgia
Florida State at Oklahoma State
Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## savannahkelly (Aug 17, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
South Carolina

Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
UCF

North Carolina State

Alabama

Auburn

Clemson

Florida State

LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Louisville


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 17, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

S.C.

Ole Miss

UCF

GSU

Alabama

Auburn

UGa

FSU

LSU

Miami


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

ttt countdown to the first game has started.   get in the mix now.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 22, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## DaddyFatracks (Aug 22, 2014)

S.C.

Ole Miss

UCF

NC ST

Alabama

Auburn

UGa

OK ST

LSU

Miami





Where's the Tennessee vs Utah St game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2014)

Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 24, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia
Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU
Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Atchafalaya (Aug 25, 2014)

Texas A&M at South Carolina
Boise State vs. Ole Miss
Penn State vs. UCF
Georgia Southern at North Carolina State
West Virginia vs. Alabama
Arkansas at Auburn
Clemson at Georgia
Florida State at Oklahoma State
Wisconsin vs. LSU
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its that time of year again!
> Grand prize winner will receive a package of Georgiadawgs44 BBQ rub, a bag of deer jerky and some of my hand tied fishing jigs of your choice of size and type. If somebody has an item that they would like to contribute as added incentive, please let me know.
> There will be a total of 10 games chosen for each week. Ill try to choose the games with the most following on this forum, but may choose a better matchup if it comes down to cupcakes.
> Picks added after a game starts count as a loss so make sure you get them in before kickoff. Yes, i know the forum clock is off but i'll cypher it out. If you want to edit your thread after a chosen game has played, please PM me the reason.
> ...



Go Dawgs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2014)

Entrants to date

alphachief
Amoo
Arrow3
Atchafalaya
bama hunter
bassboy1
biggdogg
BowChilling
ClemsonRangers
DaddyFatracks
DuckArrow



fish hawk

Flowingwell
formula1
gacowboy
gobbleinwoods
greene dawg
grunt0331
Hooked on Quack
Madsnooker
MCBuck
nickel back
Palmetto
Paymaster
Peanutman04
Quercus Alba
Rebel Yell
Resica
rhbama3
savannahkelly
Slugger
SpotandStalk
Throwback
toolmkr20
yellowduckdog


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 25, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Quercus Alba (Aug 25, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss
Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF
Georgia Southern at North Carolina State
West Virginia vs. Alabama
Arkansas at Auburn
Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU
Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Throwback (Aug 25, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF
Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU
Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville 


T


----------



## mojo02 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 26, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 26, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th

Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th

Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st

Miami at Louisville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2014)

A few more familiar names and some new comers added to the list.


alphachief
Amoo
Arrow3
Atchafalaya
bama hunter
bassboy1
biggdogg
BowChilling
ClemsonRangers
DaddyFatracks
DuckArrow



fish hawk

Flowingwell
formula1
gacowboy
gobbleinwoods
greene dawg
grunt0331
Hooked on Quack
hayseed theology
Madsnooker
MCBuck
mojo02
nickel back
Nitram4891
Palmetto
Paymaster
Peanutman04
Quercus Alba
Rebel Yell
Resica
rhbama3
savannahkelly
Slugger
southGAlefty
SpotandStalk
Throwback
toolmkr20
yellowduckdog


----------



## weathermantrey (Aug 26, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 26, 2014)

Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss


Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Miami vs Louisville


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2014)

First game is tomorrow night!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2014)

Carolina
Ole Miss
UCF
NC State
Bama
Barn
UGA
FSU
LSU
Louisville


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 27, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## creekbender (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm back boys .. Going for the repeat of last year ! Go Dawgs !

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 27, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State
Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU
Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville
_______________


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Aug 28, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## Barfolomew (Aug 28, 2014)

Thursday, Aug. 28th
Texas A&M at South Carolina

Boise State vs. Ole Miss

Saturday, Aug. 30th
Penn State vs. UCF

Georgia Southern at North Carolina State

West Virginia vs. Alabama

Arkansas at Auburn

Clemson at Georgia

Florida State at Oklahoma State

Wisconsin vs. LSU

Monday, Sept. 1st
Miami at Louisville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

PSU and UCF just kicked off in Dublin  

It is a full day of football.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> PSU and UCF just kicked off in Dublin
> 
> It is a full day of football.



too early, aint finished the honeydo list


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 30, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> too early, aint finished the honeydo list



yep I had to go deal with the garden and have a honey do list too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep I had to go deal with the garden and have a honey do list too.



I'm getting ready to go the the dome and party. Gonna have my first beer at noon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

and..... UCF goes down. Penn State kicks a field goal to win with 4 seconds left. 26-24

Man, i am off to a lousy start this year.


----------



## Resica (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> and..... UCF goes down. Penn State kicks a field goal to win with 4 seconds left. 26-24
> 
> Man, i am off to a lousy start this year.



 not to your lousy start, to the Lion's win!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 30, 2014)

Georgia Southern up 14


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

Resica said:


> not to your lousy start, to the Lion's win!!



Ruining my pix too Yankee snow worshiper.


----------



## Resica (Aug 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Ruining my pix too Yankee snow worshiper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

scores added in 1st post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Glad i subbed the Florida/Idaho game out. 
The Gators had a 3 hour rain delay, then ran the kickoff back 64 yards to the Idaho 14, game suspended again due to Lightning/Unplayable field( due to flooding), then game cancelled.

At least the Gators ended on a high note.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 30, 2014)

Man I sure stunk opening week up..


----------

